# Full length thread socket head bolts



## Chuck K (Jul 31, 2013)

I have been working on a metric machine that has had a lot of standard thread bolts jammed into it over the years.  I have been able to find the metric bolts I needed locally until now.  The tailstock requires two 10mm x 1.50 socket head bolts with full length threads.  The bolts have to be about 3" long (I know...I should state that in mm, but I'm not real familiar with metric). I've tried all the suppliers I can think of but they don't offer full threaded socket head bolts.  These bolts are for the lateral adjustment of the tailstock.  I could get theaded rod and mill a slot in the end, but I would rather have the socket head.  Anyone know of a supplier?  Thanks

Chuck


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 31, 2013)

That's going to be a special. Hard if not impossible to find. M10-1.5 x 75mm is what you are looking for. Std thread length is going to be about 25-30mm at best.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 31, 2013)

40mm is all i see


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 31, 2013)

That's about what I've come up with.  The socket head would be the right way to do it, but I can get by with threaded rod.  The tailstock actually has bolts front and back that go up through the base of the tailstock to the main housing to lock it in place after it's adjusted.  As long as I take it easy on the adjusting screws I should be ok.  I actually had to cut the ends of the original bolts out because they had been torqued in hard enough to bend the ends to the side.  Not to mention the fact that they were 3/8-16 bolts.

Chuck


----------



## Frank Ford (Jul 31, 2013)

I needed some long (4" or so) ones for the turret stop adjusters on my lathe turret.  Not finding any, I settled for threaded rod, onto which I stuck some Allen nuts.  I don't recall now whether I soldered or "Loctited" them, but they worked a treat.

Just type "Allen nuts" into the search box at McMaster-Carr


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 1, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> .... The tailstock requires two 10mm x 1.50 socket head bolts with full length threads.  ....



Chuck, try specifying machine set screw with your supplier. They tend to be threaded all the way.
Although as others have said, thats probably going to be a special.

Cheers Phil


----------



## DaveD (Aug 1, 2013)

Weld a properly sized 6 point socket backwards on to your all thread?

Or just weld a shorty socket head bolt to your all thread.


----------



## epanzella (Aug 1, 2013)

Bolt depot has socket head 10x1.5 mm setscrews up to 60mm long.


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys.  I ordered some threaded rod from macmaster carr today....should be on my doorstep tomorrow.  I'll probably do like was suggested and just cut the top off the short bolts and weld them to the rod.  Slotted ends just seem weak.

Chuck


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.palmerbolt.com/catalog.asp?prodid=593544&showprevnext=1

they got long bolts

they may have full threaded


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 2, 2013)

Chuck,
For your application, lateral tailstock adjustment, slotted screws would be fine. Alternatively you could file/machine them square, ala toolpost style.
Rather than just welding the short bolts to the all thread, I would be drilling and turning a female and male part to suit and fitting them neatly together. Pinned and or soldered.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 2, 2013)

12bolts said:


> Chuck,
> For your application, lateral tailstock adjustment, slotted screws would be fine. Alternatively you could file/machine them square, ala toolpost style.
> Rather than just welding the short bolts to the all thread, I would be drilling and turning a female and male part to suit and fitting them neatly together. Pinned and or soldered.
> 
> Cheers Phil



Phil, You obviously underestimate just how anal I can be.  )  I parted the rod to length, turned a shoulder on the end, parted the head off the bolt, bored a recess in it so it would fit the shoulder of the rod.  I held it between the jaws of a vice and tig welded the head to the rod.  Then back to the lathe to clean up the weld.....Yes, I'm sick!

Chuck


----------



## george wilson (Aug 2, 2013)

Many years ago,I knew an old machinist who taught me valuable things. He was retired,but in the early 60's made himself an EXTRA $300.00 a week  with his 10" South Bend lathe. He threaded long allen socket head cap screws all the way up. Then,he drilled a hole in them and put in a nylon plug to stop them working loose!! That was good money back then. He made them by the 5 gallon buckets full.


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 2, 2013)

george wilson said:


> Many years ago,I knew an old machinist who taught me valuable things. He was retired,but in the early 60's made himself an EXTRA $300.00 a week  with his 10" South Bend lathe. He threaded long allen socket head cap screws all the way up. Then,he drilled a hole in them and put in a nylon plug to stop them working loose!! That was good money back then. He made them by the 5 gallon buckets full.




I like the nylon plug idea.  I'll try to remember that.  I had considered threading a long socket head bolt to the head, but the only lathe I have that is capable of making metric threads is the one I'm working on.  I haven't run it enough to even begin to figure out the settings for standard pitches, much less which gears I need to have on it for metric.  

Chuck


----------



## DavidL (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi chuck
This company in Melbourne Australia is worth looking at. http://boltsnutsscrewsonline.com/
He has always been able to supply odd things i have requrested.
Regards
DavidL


----------

